# what makes you depressed



## SoslanVanWieren (Mar 18, 2018)

what  makes you feel depressed.


----------



## Essometer (Mar 18, 2018)

The fact that I'm probably never going to read 12Riven in my life, since it won't be translated.


----------



## migles (Mar 18, 2018)

Games with a locked framerate specially 30 or 60fps...


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 18, 2018)

Weekly existential crises.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2018)

Feeling conflicted and the lack of sleep.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 18, 2018)

Seeing a kid cry. My heart aches.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 18, 2018)

The overwhelming feeling to write nonsense in these kind of threads.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

When some child says Nintendo is for babies.


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 19, 2018)

when i plug my charger into my phone and it says

“this accessory may not be supported”


----------



## Jayro (Mar 19, 2018)

Disappointment triggers mine.


----------



## GarnetSunset (Mar 19, 2018)

Knowing this is how you guys are gonna wake up feeling.


----------



## Milenko (Mar 19, 2018)

N64 emulation compatibility


----------



## ThoD (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't even know where to begin, but I'll go along with the mood instead of turning things heavy and say that you all are what makes me depressed, losing more faith in humanity every time I come on here... which by the way is one of the reasons, just the less important


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 19, 2018)

Life


----------



## Jayro (Mar 19, 2018)

Milenko said:


> N64 emulation compatibility


Yeah, that really is disappointing that after all these years, I still get a black sky in Goldeneye in most emulators. Most singleboard computers have the power to run N64 games, but the emulators suck ass.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 19, 2018)

my bank account


----------



## Youkai (Mar 19, 2018)

For me it is "stupid people" 
I am by far no genius and I make lots of mistskes but nowadays especially online but even offline it feels like the ammount of stupid people is getting higher.

Like just imagen you writr "I like catz" than if someone comes like "stupit dog hatter I dieslaike u becos u so stupit cant eben write "cats" corretly dumpas" ... and than like 10 other people will follow and say "yeah you can not even write stupid dog hater" even though you never said anything like that -.-V

doubt exactl this happened before but there are lots of similiar things I experienced and read 
people starting a flame war about nothing and if you try to bring a valid argument the only answer you get is "learn how to write" or "you are stupid and I don't need to read that" ...
so frustrating dealing with this kind of people


----------



## leon315 (Mar 19, 2018)

Too much money and have no time to enjoy it.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 19, 2018)

A lot of things, anxiety and stress for example


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 19, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Too much money and have no time to enjoy it.


You can always give me, if that helps


----------



## leon315 (Mar 19, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> You can always give me, if that helps


nope, that won't help at all, the only thing which makes me feel HAPPY is one time per year on an extra luxury CRUISE around the world, then back to depress for rest of the year again.

that's me looking at endless Mediterranean sea through the window, while doing work out on a Cruise!


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 19, 2018)

Youkai said:


> For me it is "stupid people"
> I am by far no genius and I make lots of *mistskes *but nowadays especially online but even offline it feels like the ammount of stupid people is getting higher.
> 
> Like just imagen you writr "I like catz" than if someone comes like "stupit dog hatter I dieslaike u becos u so stupit cant eben write "cats" corretly dumpas" ... and than like 10 other people will follow and say "yeah you can not even write stupid dog hater" even though you never said anything like that -.-V
> ...


I dieslaike u becos u so stupit cant eben write "mistakes" corretly dumpas!


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 19, 2018)

My impending graduation of high school.


----------



## zlaco123 (Mar 19, 2018)

My job... but im pretty good at it,im pizza master btw.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2018)

What makes me feel depressed? The fact that I have an actual medical condition called "depression" that causes random depression spells that I have no control over.


----------



## MeAndHax (Mar 19, 2018)

When my crush ignores me


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 19, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> When my crush ignores me


Take better care of your right hand then.


----------



## Minox (Mar 19, 2018)

I used to feel depressed, but no longer so I'm not really sure what would actually make me depressed. Maybe something like getting really sick or getting into an accident perhaps?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 19, 2018)

when i skip legs day


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sometimes nothing, sometimes everything. Depression is weird like that.

OH you just mean sad? what makes me sad? when I don't get enough sleep or [redacted].


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What makes me feel depressed? The fact that I have an actual medical condition called "depression" that causes random depression spells that I have no control over.


I thought that sort of thing usually had some kind of trigger...?


----------



## leon315 (Mar 19, 2018)

zlaco123 said:


> My job... but im pretty good at it,im pizza master btw.


Pizza master?! we will see....

What do you think about pineapple pizza and what will you say to those people who like it?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> I thought that sort of thing usually had some kind of trigger...?


It can and it can also be completely random. Depression isn’t black and white though. Sometimes there is a trigger, like memories or seeing someone/something that evokes a strong reaction. Other times it’s literally just something that happens because it’s Tuesday and suddenly one is depressed for no reason. Mental illness is a rather finicky sort of illness.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 19, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> I thought that sort of thing usually had some kind of trigger...?


And sometimes you're not even sad. You're just...paralyzed. You can't do anything. You want to move, but you just...can't. it can be mentally restrictive with no real trigger. Triggers certainly exist, but are not required.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 19, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> My impending graduation of high school.


Well, I suppose to add on top of what I said already.
Being alone in the world & this thread in general is quite depressing.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 19, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Pizza master?! we will see....
> 
> What do you think about pineapple pizza and what will you say to those people who like it?


Ananas on pizza yuk


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2018)

Shitposters and meme kiddos tearing GBAtemp apart.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 19, 2018)

people that causes stress and anxiety


----------



## Oleboy555 (Mar 19, 2018)

this thread.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 19, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Shitposters and meme kiddos tearing GBAtemp apart.


You mean that guy named dinoh or something, who's the king of troll and epic shameless shitposter?


----------



## andeers (Mar 19, 2018)

The lack of SNES Yoshi's Island virtual console


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 19, 2018)

Peope who disrespect Steven Hawkins cus he was not a belieber


----------



## zlaco123 (Mar 19, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Pizza master?! we will see....
> 
> What do you think about pineapple pizza and what will you say to those people who like it?


Never ate nor made it so i cannot comment but i dont hate it.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 19, 2018)

Mondays.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2018)

leon315 said:


> You mean that guy named dinoh or something, who's the king of troll and epic shameless shitposter?



Yes I know right.
That fucking faggot should be banned this instance.
I fucking hate him with his dumb cat suit fetish.
Weirdo.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 19, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Yes I know right.
> That fucking faggot should be banned this instance.
> I fucking hate him with his dumb cat suit fetish.
> Weirdo.


can we ban him


----------



## Gnarmagon (Mar 19, 2018)

death and the end of the universe, everything achieved lost forever....


----------



## pasc (Mar 19, 2018)

This. Which states that no matter how evened out the starting conditions are. Wealth will always be distributed in an inequal manenr

  Also the fact that people are so good at miscommunication.
  "I'm sure they mean this, it's gotta be that, cause thats how I interpret it" *yay*


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2018)

waiting on disability.  I've been trying to get on disability for 25 months.  my hearing is next month, and I should get a decision one-three months later.  I hear that if you don't get it that the next appeal is before a tribunal of three judges.  the normal hearing is informal and just with one judge.  I'm very nervous about it.  I can barely walk or stand anymore without a panic attack.


----------



## bitjacker (Mar 19, 2018)

Paying for parking tickets.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Seriously flying missles in to people is the best thing to happen in any video game. Ever.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 19, 2018)

Having type 1 diabetes affects my mood.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 19, 2018)

godreborn said:


> waiting on disability.  I've been trying to get on disability for 25 months.  my hearing is next month, and I should get a decision one-three months later.  I hear that if you don't get it that the next appeal is before a tribunal of three judges.  the normal hearing is informal and just with one judge.  I'm very nervous about it.  I can barely walk or stand anymore without a panic attack.



Been on health benefits for the past 8 years.
It's horrible.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 20, 2018)

Youkai said:


> For me it is "stupid people"
> I am by far no genius and I make lots of mistskes but nowadays especially online but even offline it feels like the ammount of stupid people is getting higher.
> 
> Like just imagen you writr "I like catz" than if someone comes like "stupit dog hatter I dieslaike u becos u so stupit cant eben write "cats" corretly dumpas" ... and than like 10 other people will follow and say "yeah you can not even write stupid dog hater" even though you never said anything like that -.-V
> ...



Why do you think people are getting stupider?


----------



## Kilo_SSK (Mar 31, 2018)

I went to help a client in Spain (I work in insurance for travelers) with a lawyer a couple weeks ago, and the client was here to buy one of  these https://tranio.com/spain/valencia/torrevieja/detached/. Upfront.

It's maybe jealousy more than being upset, but I wish I could, too.


----------



## Catastrophic (Mar 31, 2018)

Being lazy but also being too lazy to do anything about my chronic laziness.


----------



## Lord M (Mar 31, 2018)

To know my family would probably be never happy (too much problems)
(and the troubles that Italy did to people - non-stop troubles, stupid laws that come out almost every day - make me imposible to carry out my dream, which require very much quite and peace)


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm gonna interpret this as "what triggers your depression?"
And my answer to that is overly depressing moments in shows/games and thinking about how lonely I am.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm gonna interpret this as "what triggers your depression?"
> And my answer to that is overly depressing moments in shows/games and thinking about how lonely I am.


That Smileyhead has more likes than me.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Mar 31, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Seeing a kid cry. My heart aches.


Children cry when they drop their ice pop. Could you be more specific?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 1, 2018)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Children cry when they drop their ice pop. Could you be more specific?


Very true. My 3yo just saw the Easter bunny. People in costumes really REALLY freak her out.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 1, 2018)

4th and 5th


----------



## WARlord1903 (Apr 5, 2018)

The fact that Autism makes me much more prone to depression and there's nothing I can do about it triggers my depression.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 5, 2018)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> what  makes you feel depressed.



Huh? We are human being.. We feel that way sometimes and some are worse than others. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Apr 5, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Huh? We are human being.. We feel that way sometimes and some are worse than others. Nobody's perfect.


Why do i even live when i have nothing to look forward to just so  i don't make every one else that knows me upset.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)

Well, right now it's most of my fam. 

But everyone is Prone to feeling sad, and there is nothing wrong with that, but when you feel sad all the time, you should go look for help on your feelings


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 5, 2018)

a bunch of things


----------



## Termer (Apr 5, 2018)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> what  makes you feel depressed.


Unmet package dependencies


----------



## Dgabriel (Apr 5, 2018)

sadly, nothing at all, it just happens


----------



## GeorgeKuwanay (Apr 8, 2018)

People become depress because there is a problem that they are experiencing. There are certain way on how people cope with depression like for example doing something that will make you not think about the problem that you are experiencing like playing computer games, hiking, or other activities that will alleviate someone's mood.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2018)

Politics


----------



## Coto (Apr 8, 2018)

The lack of development across the world leads to several left out parts (such as depression). That backfires as a lack of culture, studies and support each other. Support is much more than just "hey I am smiling, why are you not".

If you give someone no reason to live they will eventually strive for it. Development gives people a reason to exist, creates a much better environment for all of us, puts you in challenge, and your life has goals... that will be of great help to others.

So people won't have to worry about being depressed or lonely, but rather they have a task to do and the *environment* will give you the tools for it. 
I am beginning to see development changes in Chile, and I am content with it.


----------

